# XM deal for D* subscriber?



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Is there no good XM deal if you are already a D* subscriber???

Kinda sucks to pay all the extra money since you already get it on your D* plan.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Is there no good XM deal if you are already a D* subscriber???
> 
> Kinda sucks to pay all the extra money since you already get it on your D* plan.


1. There are a lot of XM/Sirius stations that DirecTV doesn't carry.
2. It's tough to take down the 5 LNB dish and lash it to my car. :lol:


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

I've heard rumourations (that's an old word I just made up) that with Liberty's new stake in Sirius XM, they may be looking into some sort of a bundling discount. Which would be okay with me.


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

Let's start with discounts for those who are both XM and Sirius subs and then we can move on to D*.


----------



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

i just bought the mirge radio, and found out the price per month went from 12.99 to 19.99 a month. to get both sat's.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

cowboy620 said:


> i just bought the mirge radio, and found out the price per month went from 12.99 to 19.99 a month. to get both sat's.


So they *were *charging $12.99 a month to get both services? That doesn't make sense. XM alone is $12.99 a month unless you're on a prepaid plan.

$19.99 a month is better than $26 a month, sounds like a discount to me.


----------



## ccmilesd (May 2, 2009)

I've never been impressed with the lack of "package deals" offered by XM or Sirius.


----------



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

yep, it's not to bad of a deal. you get 10 fav's for xm and 10 fav's for sirius

the min. i turned on the radio i locked out h stern. i can't stand him. but besides that it's a bargan.:hurah:

the best feature is when you set the radio for your fav. baseball team it will display what channle their on. you hit a button on th remote to change to that channle, the game is on. my other delphi rc express has the same feature.


----------



## Anthony1967 (May 11, 2009)

If you just want the XM Stuff call 1-800-321-7117 tell the operator you want the special year price of $77.00 give the the special promotional code(ZWINBACK). I got two radios for that price. The only bad thing is you can't add the best of Sirius with that, but thats a great price only 6.42 a month


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Anthony1967 said:


> If you just want the XM Stuff call 1-800-321-7117 tell the operator you want the special year price of $77.00 give the the special promotional code(ZWINBACK). I got two radios for that price. The only bad thing is you can't add the best of Sirius with that, but thats a great price only 6.42 a month


They wouldn't give me that because it is from the XM marketing dept. to get back those who cancelled service, therefor the "Z Win Back code."


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

cowboy620 said:


> yep, it's not to bad of a deal. you get 10 fav's for xm and 10 fav's for sirius
> 
> the min. i turned on the radio i locked out h stern. i can't stand him. but besides that it's a bargan.:hurah:
> 
> the best feature is when you set the radio for your fav. baseball team it will display what channle their on. you hit a button on th remote to change to that channle, the game is on. my other delphi rc express has the same feature.


Thats a cool radio except for the $20 a month price. SiriusXM still act like two seperate companies. They need to really combined their billing and services and then they will save people money. By the way I locked out all the country channels on my radio.  I enjoy Howard and all his hijinks.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Impala1ss said:


> They wouldn't give me that because it is from the XM marketing dept. to get back those who cancelled service, therefor the "Z Win Back code."


That's interesting. I renewed my 2 home units and the one that came with my car for 2 years before the price increase in March.

With the new rates and this "music licensing fee" gouge I wonder what will be the offering in 2 years? One thing is for sure-I am NOT going to keep all 3 radios at the "new" price!!! Maybe the answer is to cancel EVERYTHING and wait for the phone call or mailed offer to come back....


----------

